# Moving to Perth 2016



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Everyone moving to Perth this year please update here. The forum is an awesome place to connect and share. It will definately be of help if we can share our views. 
All the best to us


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

I hope to move to Perth . Still waiting for submission of EOI.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Very few peoples are talking about Perth now a days! Seems most peoples are moving to Sydney or Melbourne? Peoples in Perth or those who plan to be there, please speak up..


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

:juggle:


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> I hope to move to Perth . Still waiting for submission of EOI.


Hey bro, have you submitted your EOI?


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Yes . I submitted last week.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

I complete 90 days this weekend..
There is no news about the grant


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Your grant is coming soon @ Jahirul. You will do well to prepare grounds for the later arrivals and welcome others on the wagon to PERTH...


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Your grant is coming soon @ Jahirul. You will do well to prepare grounds for the later arrivals and welcome others on the wagon to PERTH...


Thanks dear. I wish so, the waiting is painful..
Wish you all the best too.


----------



## Ragul28 (Jun 28, 2015)

Why you are moving to Perth with 189 ??
Job opportunities high for your skills ??


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Ragul28 said:


> Why you are moving to Perth with 189 ??
> Job opportunities high for your skills ??


I thought Perth is best for mechanical engineers? That's my observation from the statistics. Offcourse I'm not sure as I have never been there? Please correct me if you have more updates on this.. 
How is your job hunt going on?


----------



## akshatprakash (Aug 27, 2015)

I am also moving to Perth. Arrival date is 15th April.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> I am also moving to Perth. Arrival date is 15th April.


All the best bro.. please keep in touch. Would you mind share your timeline?


----------



## akshatprakash (Aug 27, 2015)

IELTS 8 March 2014
ACS Aug 2015
EOI Jan 2016
Grant Mar 2016


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> IELTS 8 March 2014
> ACS Aug 2015
> EOI Jan 2016
> Grant Mar 2016


Thanks. It was pretty fast grant for you.. I didn't get the grant yet. Stuck there man :confused2:


----------



## akshatprakash (Aug 27, 2015)

What's your plan after coming to Perth do you already have a job at hand


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Congrats aksha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> What's your plan after coming to Perth do you already have a job at hand


Not yet bro.. How about you? You got a job offer? What's your occupation?
Do you have friends/relatives there?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> What's your plan after coming to Perth do you already have a job at hand


I plan to get a driving license in fast 2-3 months. At the same time look for jobs..


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

My cousin lives in Perth ; why I'm going there , but I guess I still have ways to go since I'm still waiting for my invite. Wish all best of luck !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akshatprakash (Aug 27, 2015)

I am into IT. I have a relative there. What I have have heard of that during recession of 2009 mass layoffs had happened and half the town got empty.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> I am into IT. I have a relative there. What I have have heard of that during recession of 2009 mass layoffs had happened and half the town got empty.


I heard the job market not good now either. But my choice is Perth since the first day I thought of migration. So not gonna give up until go and see myself..


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

I am moving to Perth too !
Still waiting for PTE result to submit EOI


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Jahirul said:


> I thought Perth is best for mechanical engineers? That's my observation from the statistics. Offcourse I'm not sure as I have never been there? Please correct me if you have more updates on this..
> How is your job hunt going on?


Perth used to be the heaven for mechanical engineers due to the bloom of mining industry.
Mining has slow down tremendously and to boost the industry you need 100% employee but to maintain it, you need max 30% employee hence 70% is redundant when the industry is matured.

A friend of mine holds Masters in Bio Science from Curtin University and he failed to secure a job. He is now selling Audi car and earns $10,000/month (basic+commission)

I am okay to be a car salesman if i can earn $10,000/mth


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> Perth used to be the heaven for mechanical engineers due to the bloom of mining industry.
> 
> Mining has slow down tremendously and to boost the industry you need 100% employee but to maintain it, you need max 30% employee hence 70% is redundant when the industry is matured.
> 
> ...




Life is all about being innovative and creative . As far as I'm concerned with God on one's side and the readiness to explore opportunities around ; survival is a sure bet. Talking about jobs , there will always be jobs but it takes ingenuity to get the best out of any system . ..Just saying


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Life is all about being innovative and creative . As far as I'm concerned with God on one's side and the readiness to explore opportunities around ; survival is a sure bet. Talking about jobs , there will always be jobs but it takes ingenuity to get the best out of any system . ..Just saying


as long you are willing to work, you can survive. Australia has minimum wages that is $21 before tax and $18 / hr after tax (correct me if i am wrong)

per day work for 4 hours would bring you $ 71. This is enough for you to survive.
Room rental $140/week, whole house rental is $600/week. 
If you rent whole house, make sure you sublet it else you will be broke soon.

Gain sufficient "local experience" and demand for better job. without "local experience" never dream for good job with decent pay.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

tchinyi said:


> as long you are willing to work, you can survive. Australia has minimum wages that is $21 before tax and $18 / hr after tax (correct me if i am wrong)
> 
> per day work for 4 hours would bring you $ 71. This is enough for you to survive.
> Room rental $140/week, whole house rental is $600/week.
> ...





alexdegzy said:


> Life is all about being innovative and creative . As far as I'm concerned with God on one's side and the readiness to explore opportunities around ; survival is a sure bet. Talking about jobs , there will always be jobs but it takes ingenuity to get the best out of any system . ..Just saying


You guys are so much inspired! Keep up the energy bro, we shall make it throught..


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

uniroles said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Here is the link of Australian university job advertising website: uniroles com.au
> Hope it will be useful for you!!! :fingerscrossed:


Thanks for sharing bro.. Where are you staying right now?


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hello All,

I am going to Perth for validation in July 2016 with my family. I would like to know which is the best place to stay with easy access to everything. Appreciate your help.

thanks
MD.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am going to Perth for validation in July 2016 with my family. I would like to know which is the best place to stay with easy access to everything. Appreciate your help.
> 
> ...


Try this, City Stay Apartment Hotel, Perth Western Australia

I stayed here previously and it's within walking distance to the Myer and Murray street.
Infront of the apartment there's a bus stop


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Hi*



tchinyi said:


> Try this, City Stay Apartment Hotel, Perth Western Australia
> 
> I stayed here previously and it's within walking distance to the Myer and Murray street.
> Infront of the apartment there's a bus stop


Thank you so much tchinyi. Also i would like to know whether taxi's will be available in the later night say at 11 p.m to reach out to International airport.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

canchi_mohd said:


> Thank you so much tchinyi. Also i would like to know whether taxi's will be available in the later night say at 11 p.m to reach out to International airport.


If i am not wrong, yes taxi is still available but it might cost $100

Uber is quite common, try uber


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Guys! Who else moving to Perth? Please raise hands...:wave:


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Jahirul said:


> Guys! Who else moving to Perth? Please raise hands...:
> 
> 
> but pray for me bro Jahirul I'm hoping to lodge next week .


----------



## akshatprakash (Aug 27, 2015)

i am here since 18th of April. IT job market is quite slow here. jobs are also very less. so far i have not got any. hoping to get something before july


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Jahirul said:
> 
> 
> > Guys! Who else moving to Perth? Please raise hands...:
> ...


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

akshatprakash said:


> i am here since 18th of April. IT job market is quite slow here. jobs are also very less. so far i have not got any. hoping to get something before july


I'm coming on 22 May. Hope to meet up. Where do you stay? Do you have any relative or friends there?


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

*Any Update*



akshatprakash said:


> i am here since 18th of April. IT job market is quite slow here. jobs are also very less. so far i have not got any. hoping to get something before july


I hope to land in Perth by Q3. 
What is your Job code? I see several job openings on Jora and indeed.

Do let me know.

Thanks


----------



## Danav_Singh (Sep 1, 2014)

chopsumbongw said:


> I hope to land in Perth by Q3.
> What is your Job code? I see several job openings on Jora and indeed.
> 
> Do let me know.
> ...


Dont go by number of jobs on jora or indeed. You wont hear back anything after applying. Quite a few jobs are fake and advertised only to bring people on 457 visa as its a visa requirement. That means the candidates are already selected before advertisement.


----------



## chopsumbongw (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi Danav,

I figured that Jora and Indeed would be a good representation of the market; I was not expecting the market to be rigged. 

What would be a more efficient way to hunt for a job or gauge the job market. 

Thank You


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

*Validation Trip*

Guys,

Our trip went smooth and we are back to Singapore (refreshed). It was a great trip, we been to Perth and Bunbury (200km south from Perth) where my friends stays. That is cute little city and we liked. The sky and beaches are just awesome! :rockon:
Only issue is that my better half doesn't like the silence everywhere (specially too early in the evening all goes quiet)...

We didn't look for jobs this time. It was a pure holiday trip.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Hello folks .. Got my grant just 2 days ago but my IED is near I will be moving by October to Perth.. Any idea how to get a house and settle down , please fellow perthians post info that could be helpful thanks


----------



## VMMM (Jul 12, 2016)

Hey Guys.. Just wanted to know how are the job opportunities for software engineers in Perth. Do we have good number of opportunities?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

alexdegzy said:


> Hello folks .. Got my grant just 2 days ago but my IED is near I will be moving by October to Perth.. Any idea how to get a house and settle down , please fellow perthians post info that could be helpful thanks


Hi,

Congrats! Sorry I am late here.. been caught up with other things. You have to consider few things before getting a house. 

1. The location you like (based on job, shopping/eateries, distance to city, schools etc)
2. Budget you looking for (normally should be 150-200/week if you take a room) house will cost around 600-800/week.
3. Better to go with agents (to avoid hassles later). Look in gumtree/reiwa/realestate.com
4. For primary short stay you can book in airbnb and then look for house when there.


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Jahirul said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks bro... @ Jahirul ,Are you in Perth now? I'm arriving in Nov . Can I possibly hook up with you privately say like whasapp or sth..
Would be really nice to have some first hand exp.. Thanks


----------



## sharma541 (Oct 8, 2015)

Hi I will be moving to perth by Oct-Nov. Please give your valuable inputs for accommodation, school, job search. Thanks


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

Hi Friends ,

I am so excited to see such a thread , i thought that Perth got deserted , Perth will be my destination still waiting for grant letter.

All the best


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Moving to Perth in 76days. Not so good news on job front but with time one will break tru .


----------



## Moataz Mansi (Apr 11, 2016)

I think that Perth has been significantly affected by global slump, specially in petroleum & mining industry.


----------



## srinivasmolleti (Jul 3, 2014)

I arrived Perth on August 6th and started applying jobs from the immediate next week, I am basically a C++ guy, no client interview attended. Already frustrated guys, job market for software engineers is very bad here. Simply waiting and planing to move Melbourne.

Guys anyone in Perth in same situation. No friends here to share also. Guys please let me know if you wanted to meet me. My number <*SNIP*>.

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Guys, I am so glad to see you all who are already in Perth or intend to move there. I have also booked my flight for the 19th to Perth. I will be based in Joondalup area initially. I am an IT guy and my spouse is a social worker. We are hoping that at least one of us will be able to secure a job sooner and that we will be able to manage.

I have also heard that Perth is not good for IT but thought of trying nonetheless as my cousin is here.

I am thinking of starting a Skype group for Perth if others are interested? Would be nice to be able to share some info and help out each other.

BTW, I have booked for AirAsia Premium flatbed (comes with 40kgs checked baggage). The price is lower than all other flights available.The flatbed option comes with fully recline-able flat seats (almost like a bed), meals, 40 kgs luggage, priority checkin/out etc. Just a heads up in case you are also looking for cheaper options. Book for the day when you get the premium option for half the original price. I am NOT expecting the best service similar to a full carrier service but felt that it is better to save. The price for 2 of us just came to slightly above the cost for 1 person on others.


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Srinivas,

Any updates on the job front? How is Perth treating you so far?



srinivasmolleti said:


> I arrived Perth on August 6th and started applying jobs from the immediate next week, I am basically a C++ guy, no client interview attended. Already frustrated guys, job market for software engineers is very bad here. Simply waiting and planing to move Melbourne.
> 
> Guys anyone in Perth in same situation. No friends here to share also. Guys please let me know if you wanted to meet me. My number <*SNIP*>.
> 
> *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4. here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## chilok (May 11, 2016)

*visa 457*

Hi everyone

i'm Jason From Hong Kong , and recently offered to have a visa 457(while applied 190 and waiting) to work in Perth as an programmer Next year
but i'm having confusion with calculation in my net income as i'm not familiar with the taxation system in AU

given the visa 457 
should i considered as non resident ? in this salary calculator ?salary.calculatorsaustralia.com.au


----------



## srinivasmolleti (Jul 3, 2014)

oz_rockz said:


> Hi Srinivas,
> 
> Any updates on the job front? How is Perth treating you so far?
> 
> ...


Means you haven't read my previous story :joy::joy::joy:


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

srinivasmolleti said:


> Means you haven't read my previous story :joy::joy::joy:


No I haven't...


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Reached Perth on 20th. It's a beautiful place.Today, I went to the nearest WestPac bank branch and activated the account I had registered for from India. I also went to Centrelink and picked up the forms; need to fill and go again tomorrow to register. The queue at Centrelink was really long for the registration. 

It's a bit cold now but manageable .


----------



## humanshado (Jun 12, 2016)

I'm planning to come to Perth in January 2017 for visa validation. I'm spending almost 2 weeks to unwind and take in all the good things that Perth could offer. Can anyone suggest interesting things to do in Perth?


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

chilok said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> i'm Jason From Hong Kong , and recently offered to have a visa 457(while applied 190 and waiting) to work in Perth as an programmer Next year
> but i'm having confusion with calculation in my net income as i'm not familiar with the taxation system in AU
> ...


Hi,

I would suggest you take up the 457 visa. That way at least you readily get the job and then can apply for 189/190 anytime you wish to. Even you wait and get 190 visa, finding a suitable job will remain as a challenging task.

Good luck


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

@oz_rocks, did you go there only for landing or for good.

I am planning to move to Perth for good in January. please let me know who is already in Perth permanently and maybe I can ask for some pointers for initial settling in.

thanks


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

I moved to Perth this September for good. Please ask if you need any info. I will try to help with whatever I know.



tahirrehan said:


> @oz_rocks, did you go there only for landing or for good.
> 
> I am planning to move to Perth for good in January. please let me know who is already in Perth permanently and maybe I can ask for some pointers for initial settling in.
> 
> thanks


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

oz_rockz said:


> I moved to Perth this September for good. Please ask if you need any info. I will try to help with whatever I know.


Hi oz_rockz, I am mechanical engineer (QC) from water background. 
Which suburb did you choose to live? How is job offers going?? or are you doing casual?


----------



## oz_rockz (Jul 5, 2013)

Hi Jahirul,
I am no idea about your field of work but job opportunities are a bit on the down side right now, but I've not met anybody who is without work here though... everyone does something even if it's not from his/her qualification. 

I live in Joondalup, a small but self-contained town outside perth (25km away from CBD). No luck on the job front for me as yet. I'm in IT and doing own projects and taking it slow.
Casual jobs are available everywhere as I find job openings in Coles, Woolsworth etc.



Jahirul said:


> Hi oz_rockz, I am mechanical engineer (QC) from water background.
> Which suburb did you choose to live? How is job offers going?? or are you doing casual?


----------



## tahirrehan (Jun 22, 2015)

thanks for getting back to me. I was wondering where to stay in the beginning while looking for an apartment and buying a car. Also, which areas are good for a family with 2 kids and how much should I expect to pay weekly.



oz_rockz said:


> I moved to Perth this September for good. Please ask if you need any info. I will try to help with whatever I know.


----------



## taylorman (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi,

I'm planning to move to Perth in March 2017 if everything goes as planned. Haven't got my visa grant yet (189 - 75 points) but I just lodged just 16 days ago so I'm hopeful. 

I want to know how open employers are to mid career industry changes in Perth and Australia as a whole. Let me explain:

I am a mechanical engineer with asset management experience (and a master's degree as well). I have worked primarily in the oil and gas industry. However, asset management is something that can be applied in the construction industry (roads, bridges, buildings), utility industry (water, power), manufacturing industry, etc. 

Is there scope for employment in these industries in Perth as I know that oil and gas as well as mining are practically dead at the moment.

My second option is Brisbane. But, I've heard that there is a separate license that needs to be acquired for engineers to practice there.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Thanks for the detail answer. I was in Bunbury for few days in May this year. But that's little far from the city centre. Hope will come back soon and find a place around city. Please keep in touch.. 


oz_rockz said:


> Hi Jahirul,
> I am no idea about your field of work but job opportunities are a bit on the down side right now, but I've not met anybody who is without work here though... everyone does something even if it's not from his/her qualification.
> 
> I live in Joondalup, a small but self-contained town outside perth (25km away from CBD). No luck on the job front for me as yet. I'm in IT and doing own projects and taking it slow.
> Casual jobs are available everywhere as I find job openings in Coles, Woolsworth etc.


----------



## Jahirul (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Taylorman,

As stated by oz_rockz the job market is slow at the moment. But all depends on individuals profile and luck.. What I know is that most companies prefer to take people with local experience/certification. But as we all know there are always exceptions... All the best to you.


taylorman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm planning to move to Perth in March 2017 if everything goes as planned. Haven't got my visa grant yet (189 - 75 points) but I just lodged just 16 days ago so I'm hopeful.
> 
> ...


----------



## alexdegzy (Mar 1, 2016)

Great bro


----------



## LivingLife (Nov 23, 2016)

Hello All,

I plan on moving to Perth in January 2017. Where can I find more about shared accommodations?


----------

